# eBay Rant



## BombDiggity (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok I'm sorry but I just need to get this off my chest...

Last month I bought three things off eBay: A  Konad Stamper &amp; Scraper and a Set of Coastal Scents Brushes (Jan. 13th) and 60 pairs of eyelashes (Jan 16th) [which as a side note: are flipping GORGEOUS]... All these items were shipped from China or Singapore, Which I understand shipping would take roughly 2 weeks, and I'm not an impatient buyer.. I get it! ... So I receive all my items, Except my Konad stuff! I contacted the seller and no reply? Like WTF you say on your page "Don't leave bad feedback" ok fine, I won't, unless you force me to. I know you can't do anything about mailing time but really? you cant even reassure me that its because the weather is bad or SOMETHING let me know your there and that you're not a scam artist! This seller has mixed feedback too..

I guess the reason why I'm pissed is because I got my stamping plates on like Jan 20th and I haven't been able to eve try them out! lol I'm sorry I just had to get that out.. =)


----------



## lolaB (Feb 12, 2011)

That must be frustrating. You should order a stamper from the country you reside if you're really itchin' to stamp.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 12, 2011)

That is frustrating since you were thinking that it is always going to show up at your door at 2wks.  On average shipments from asia generally take 3-4wks time no matter what.  You would be lucky to get it at 2wks. There's also a possibility that your order is stuck in customs for inspection.


----------



## BombDiggity (Feb 22, 2011)

I finally got it last week, Thank freakin God! lol it works well and I'm glad I have it..I was pretty pissed though, when I was walking around at my local mall on the weekend to see a stand that sells Konad stuff lol


----------



## Darla (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are on eBay and the item is late and you have already contacted the seller with no help   initiate a Case at the Resolution Center.  

This tends to light a fire under the seller to resolve the issue since none of these sellers that do large volumes in eBay want to get on the bad side of eBay.   You have to do this within 45 days or you will be completely out of luck.

Also be aware that after that last terrorist episode (toner cartridges containing explosives)  shipments from overseas can be delayed.


----------



## BombDiggity (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Darla.. I'll keep that in mind for next time =)


----------



## perlanga (Mar 1, 2011)

I've had a few issues with sellers, but it's quite rare compared to the amount of times I've ordered. One thing I have learned never order from overseas sellers, way too complicated!


----------

